# California/Arizona/Nevada 4/29-5/1



## wallyboag (Apr 18, 2016)

Looking for anything within driving distance from Southern California for a 3 day weekend getaway. Must be 1 bedroom or larger with full kitchen. No studio or hotel rooms.

Checking in 4/28, checking out 5/1.

Anything available for these dates?


----------



## mgandrews (Apr 18, 2016)

*3 Nights April 28 - May 1*

Sent you an email.


----------



## wallyboag (Apr 21, 2016)

Bump... still looking if anyone has anything available.


----------



## awa (Apr 22, 2016)

Not sure if you've already checked DRI.  Here's what they have for $100/night or less.  There are more options (Los Abrigados Resort & Spa, Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, Scottsdale Links Resort, The Ridge Pointe, PVC at The Roundhouse Resort, Desert Paradise Resort, Sedona Summit, Polo Towers Suites, Scottsdale Links Resort) for a little more if you're interested.  

State	                Resort	          Room Type	Checkin	Checkout	$
NEVADA, US	Cancun Resort Las Vegas 	1 Bedroom (4)	28-Apr-16	1-May-16	225
CALIFORNIA, US	Tahoe Beach and Ski Club 	1 Bedroom (4)	28-Apr-16	1-May-16	275
CALIFORNIA, US	Tahoe Beach and Ski Club 	1 Bedroom Townhouse (4)	28-Apr-16	1-May-16	275
ARIZONA, US	Varsity Clubs of America - Tucson 	One Bedroom (4)	28-Apr-16	1-May-16	300
ARIZONA, US	Scottsdale Villa Mirage 	1 Bedroom (4)	28-Apr-16	1-May-16	300
CALIFORNIA, US	Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort 	1 Bedroom Standard (4)	28-Apr-16	1-May-16	300


----------



## wallyboag (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry, I'm new here and don't own a timeshare myself... what is DRI?


----------



## awa (Apr 23, 2016)

wallyboag said:


> Sorry, I'm new here and don't own a timeshare myself... what is DRI?



Diamond Resorts International.  They have a lot of internal flexibility (such as these last minute ways to use points) in their system and access to a lot of different resorts.  I just wasn't sure whether you'd already considered and dismissed what DRI has to offer.  PM me if you're interested in anything I posted.


----------

